# How much snow is Maine going to get on Tuesday?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

How much snow is Maine going to get on Tuesday? I live in central Maine so I don't know if we will get snow or mix around hear. I hope it will be all snow.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Around here - none. It'll be all rain. Suppose to get about an inch Monday night, but it'll go with the rest on Tuesday with temperatures in the 40s.

I'm in Palermo - East of Augusta.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks to be all rain, storm track sucks for you guys. Going to get warm on tuesday also, blow torch of se winds!:crying:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I just wached the weather and chanel 5 says the cost will get 0''-1'', central Maine will get 1''-3'', and northern and western Maine will get 4''-8''.


----------

